# Transfer Express Offers Next Generation Stretch Litho



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Next generation Stretch Litho™ transfers from Transfer Express introduce a new technology wherein full-color, digitally printed graphics become one with the garment. It provides soft, full-color digital prints with clean edges, no limitations on detail and applies in one step. 

A thin, clear outline allows for sharp design edges and the incorporation of free-standing text. Available in the full digital CMYK palette, it’s recommended for cotton, polyester and cotton/polyester blends, Stretch Litho applies at 275 degrees F and can be used on 100 percent polyester performancewear. 

It provides high opacity on a variety of colors and types of apparel along with durability. It is CPSIA-compliant making it safe for childrenswear. 

Transfers are sold in 11.25-inch by 14-inch sheets, filled with as many designs as you want (five-sheet minimum order, with quantity price breaks). 

Simply send your artwork for a quote, or upload it to the Easy View® online designer as a .jpg, .pdf, .png or .tiff file. You can choose from a selection of Easy Prints® layouts, including new text and clip art only, multiuse, word, cap and leg/sleeve designs, and choose full-color clip art from 16 different categories. Turnaround is four to five days. 

For more information, go to 
Stretch Litho Transfers - A combination of screen printed and digital | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

